

Ask HN: Please suggest a name for my Django app - zeynel1

Hello,<p>I am looking for a working name for a demo app that I created in Django. I used the development server and now I want to buy a domain and migrate to hosted server so that I can demo the app. Here are the slides for what the app does. http://www.slideshare.net/zeynel1/swimswith-demo<p>Basically, I have names of lawyers and schools that they went to. I sort by school and declare that "Lawyer x knows Lawyer y" if they graduated from the same school the same year.<p>In the finished app I will add more relevant criteria to make it like commercial CRMs (such as InterAction) used by law firms.<p>I have been using the name "SwimsWith". Do you like the name? What suggestions do you have?<p>Thank you.
======
zeynel1
live link to slides: <http://www.slideshare.net/zeynel1/swimswith-demo>

